

Ask HN: Where are the Chicago tech geeks? - danielzarick

I'm a student in Chicago and I've had a hard time finding a tech scene here, at least one that I fit into. Wondering if there are many of you on here and what your thoughts on being a tech geek in Chicago are [compared to the bay area and NYC, specifically].
======
yan
There's ChiSec for security people. Also, IIRC, tptacek is organizing a
'security for pentesters class'

